

Ask HN (/Show HN?): Beta released, what next? - calgaryeng

Hi all - long time lurker... First time posting.<p>I recently launched a private beta of my weekend project (easyretirementplanning.ca if you want to provide some feedback!), and now I'm unsure of what to do next.<p>The folks I've had try it out had positive reviews, and a number of suggestions that I can implement over the next little while.  My question is what is next?  How do I decide whether or not to take this to the next level?<p>As this is a financial services application, there are significant legal &#38; regulatory hoops I will have to jump through prior to charging for the product.  Not that I don't have the drive/interest to do so, I just don't want to put even more time behind something that may not take off.<p>I suppose in one sentence - "how do I determine from a private beta if I have anything even resembling product/market fit"?<p>Thanks!!
======
calgaryeng
Any comments you had would be appreciated!

